# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX تحديثات :  RIFF JTAG Manager v1.58

## mohamed73

Hello, 
Here is JTAG Manager v1.58 with ISP/Direct eMMC support. 
To use it, please prepare Your RIFF Box installation folder: 
- Rename JTAG Manager v1.56 so You can continue using it if Your account is expired
- Backup "Useful plugins" folder content because old plugins are  incompatible with new Exe, and old exe is incompatible with new plugins.  
- Start v1.58 exe and download license (If Your account is not expired)
- Update Box firmware to v1.38
- Download new plugins 
Old server will be online for some weeks, so users who don't need or cannot acquire new license can get license if they need it. 
There will be more info in short time. 
JTAG Manager 1.58
---------------------------
- added direct eMMC Access Interface on the RIFFBOX RJ-45 port (check pinout picture for CMD, CLK, DAT0, etc pins positions).
- added eMMC/SD Access page for Read/Write operations on eMMC/SD card via direct interface
- added eMMC/SD Advanced dialog which allows to perform advanced operations with eMMC/SD cards 
  (reading info, browsing through OCR, CID, CSD (and EXT_CSD for eMMC  only) registers' fields, edit separate fields and writting back to card,  reading/writting eMMC card's MCU's internal firmware, etc)
- added convenient information presentation for specific eMMC chips:  pinouts for testpoints, manuals how to use testpoints to resurrect dead  eMMC, etc). These INFO files (*.riffinfo) are stored in JTAG Manager's  Documents folder and can be downloaded via generic <Check for  Updates> operation.
- added eMMC Firmware Update option
- added eMMC Firmware Reading option (firmware is stored in *.riffemmcfw format)
  For firmware read need to select chip from the list 
- *.riffemmcfw eMMC firmware files are now used by RIFF for firmware updates (plain binary files are supported too)
- added elapsed time info for eMMC firmware update stages
- added eMMC Testpoint info displaying (info files must be downloaded  from support and are located in the JTAG Manager's 'Documents' folder.
- added CMD42 Lock/Unlock functionality for eMMC. User can  set/change/remove password to protect/unprotect (lock/unclock) the User  Area Partition
- added the User Area Partition Forced Erase to erase Locked User Area  Partition and to reset Device lock/unlock state and password (CMD42's  consequences)
- added Samsung Factory Erase which erases and re-formats the Samsung eMMC chips.
- fixed bug displaying wrong SD card size for cards capacity less than 2GB
- few small improvements and bug fixes 
Firmware 1.38
- added direct eMMC Access Interface functionality
- improved one thing in the emmc communication
- added the CMD42 Lock/Unlock/Pasword reset features
- added Forced erase of locked User Area Partition
- added Samsung eMMC Factory Formwat
- fixed bug for SD card support
- eMMC firmware update feature added 		 
JTAGManager_158_RELEASE_2016.04.12_0214
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hommany

بوكس ممتاز

----------

